# Firmware Versions/Branches



## theclam (Nov 7, 2018)

We have so many branches of the current tesla firmware stack. Do we have a clue as to the naming conventions and when things will converge?

Vision Only? -- Model Y P 2021 = My Model Y Performance that I got last weekend is running 2021.3.104 and says it is up to date - FYI it does have Biodefense Mode
Vision Only (older cars)? -- Model 3 2018 = 2021.4.18.2 
FSD Beta 9.x - FSD Betas 2021.x.xxxx

Are those 3 primary branches, Vision Only for older cars, Vision Only and FSD Beta 9.x


----------



## canadiandriver (Sep 17, 2019)

Interested in learning more about these too!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla doesn't explain how they work anywhere. We just have educated guesses from those of us who have worked in the software industry.

Naming conventions is <year>.<week>.random.random.


----------

